# "this is so much fun!! 8d"



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Ozzie absolutely loves yucca toys! He completely demolished their bird kabobs and now he's starting on this one. :'D


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

What a happy face! I bet Ozzie would like balsa wood too. That's my birds' favorite


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

That definitely looks like a happy face!  I may have to go for something like that for Joey. Toys with the popsicle sticks last maybe a day or two.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He is sooo adorable


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

That's a great picture. Pickles likes to destroy things but I never tried yucca or balsa wood. Maybe on my next toy order.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I love watching him play. > u <



CaliTiels said:


> What a happy face! I bet Ozzie would like balsa wood too. That's my birds' favorite


I ordered a few balsa wood pieces in one of my toy parts orders, which should arrive tomorrow, so I'll let you know how he likes it! 



TamaMoo said:


> That definitely looks like a happy face!  I may have to go for something like that for Joey. Toys with the popsicle sticks last maybe a day or two.


Our toy order should be here tomorrow according to the tracking! *happy dance* I ordered a bunch of different pieces of yucca, so you're welcome to take some to Joey and find out whether he likes it or not!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

My lot adore balsa wood Sammy just sits there with a beaky grin going crunch crunch crunch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lillyvon (Apr 12, 2015)

My Ringo loves destroying my interior decorating magazines while he's on my hand while I use my mouse for my laptop! It's become a game. I put wood type toys in his cage but neither of them care less. She just wants to be on me 100% of the time (driving me a bit nuts) and he will explore.


----------



## Namyi (Jan 9, 2012)

That is so cute. I just love his face! xD
My cockatiels are always so scared of new toys they actually extend their wings and flap around. It takes between 1 to 2 weeks for them to get accustomed to a new toy and even more before they actually play with it :')


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

CaliTiels said:


> What a happy face! I bet Ozzie would like balsa wood too. That's my birds' favorite





Tisena said:


> My lot adore balsa wood Sammy just sits there with a beaky grin going crunch crunch crunch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess what Ozzie's new favorite toy is?  He was munching on the balsa wood pieces attached to the seagrass mat, and has just about shredded them completely now.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

RowdyTiel said:


> Guess what Ozzie's new favorite toy is?  He was munching on the balsa wood pieces attached to the seagrass mat, and has just about shredded them completely now.


Heh heh heh. *Slow laughter*

Was I right? :yes:


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

That face is ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## vidchick (Jul 1, 2015)

The balsa choice is a VERY slippery slope…I am practically having to re-mortgage the house to keep my two in balsa wood bits. They last about a day or two once they get going...


----------

